# Que faire d'un iBook G4 sans écran ?



## twk (21 Mars 2010)

Namasté 

Je possède un iBook G4 blanc qui fonctionne parfaitement, sauf que la dalle LCD est morte :rateau:

Après quelques années à le laisser dans un coin et après avoir acheté un MacBook, je me dis que c'est quand même dommage de le laisser moisir dans un coin.

Question du jour : que faire de ce mac ?

Je pense que changer la dalle est soit impossible (plus de pièces) soit trop cher. Puis-je récupérer des composants pour quelque chose d'autres ? Quelle est selon vous la meilleure solution ?

En vous remerciant d'avance, bande de geeks :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2010)

Salut , première solution : 
http://www.bricomac.com/reparation_mac_ecrans.php?manufacturers_id=11

Deuxième solution : Tu raccordes ton iBook à un écran externe et tu l'utilises tel quel .

Pas d'idées sinon , tu peux enlever l'écran et tu te sers de la base de l'iBook comme ordi normal .


----------



## twk (21 Mars 2010)

Merci beaucoup !

Pour l'écran externe j'ai déjà essayé mais il faut aller dans les préférences systèmes pour détecter le moniteur, ce que je ne peux pas faire vu que rien ne s'affiche sur l'écran de l'iBook :x


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2010)

C'est possible : Tu fais ça à l'oeil , j'ai bien réussi une fois .
En haut à gauche , puis descends un peu et tu glisse la fenêtre .


Tu peux aussi en faire un média-center , ca serait pas mal pour aller sur internet & co .


----------



## pascalformac (21 Mars 2010)

-un DD dur annexe
(en  supp de ou des autres)
-serveur

bon reste... cale livre de luxe


----------



## -oldmac- (21 Mars 2010)

me le donner 

... sinon utiliser un écran externe dessus, tu réinstale OS X il vas te detecter l'écran externe comme ecran par défault


----------



## guitou.net (21 Mars 2010)

j'ai fait ça avec un Ti 450 dont l'écran était mort.
Il tourne sur un NEC 19", super bien depuis 5 ans au moins.
ça doit revenir au même qu'un mac mini, enfin pour moi en tout cas c'est pareil.


Donc, le 450 en lap top pour madame, et pour moi un "vieux" alu book 17" 1,67 ghz, DD 320 Gos, 2 Gos de ram, OS 10.4.11, + DD externe 250 Gos, un dinosaure, quoi !

À +

guitou.net


----------



## marike (7 Avril 2010)

salut!
j'ai lu ton message; et si tu veux, j'ai une dalle de ibook G4 14 pouces à vendre. Elle est complètement neuve et je la vends 95euros.
voila si ca t'interesse redit moi 
à bientôt j'éspère
marike


----------

